# DFW Source: Giesemann Midday Sun T5 HO Aquarium Bulb



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Several members asked today if there is a local supplier who carries Giesemann Midday Sun T5 HO Aquarium Bulbs. Specialty Optical Systems is the source I mentioned.

Prices are as follows:

24 inch - 24w $19.95
36 inch - 39w $20.95
48 inch - 54w $21.95
60 inch - 80w $25.95

Prices do not include sales tax. Shipping is additional.

Here's a link to the bulbs: Giesemann Midday Sun T5 HO Aquarium Bulb

Specialty Optical Systems
10210 Forest Lane
Dallas, TX 75243 
(214) 340.8574
website: http://www.soslightbulbs.com

Jim


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Remember also that next month we will be at True Percula. You might want to compare these prices with theirs. I have no idea how they compare but it would be nice to buy locally if the prices were the same.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

they are both local, it just depends on prices and what area of the dfw you are in.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

If the prices are close I will support a LFS rather than a lighting supply company.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Alas, the Giesemann Midday Sun only come as HO, and I need NO. Has anyone used the T5 NO Plantmax tubes that SOS sells?


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I found a place called Lone Star Hydro that has the 48" Geissman bulbs listed on their website for $15.95. I am going to check them out at lunch today. 

Sorry, had the location mixed
up with another store I was
looking at. Lone Star Hydro is
at:
1348 Motor Circle
Dallas, TX 75207
Here is a link to the bulbs:
lonestarhydroponics.com/
product-p/901588 .htm

I checked and I don't see anything that says that there is a minimum quantity or anything. I'll call before I head out there.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> I found a place called Lone Star Hydro that has the 48" Geissman bulbs listed on their website for $15.95. I am going to check them out at lunch today.
> 
> Sorry, had the location mixed
> up with another store I was
> ...


please do/what did they said need 1 for my 75g, also see if they have the 24 and the 36 too.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I called and they didn't have the Giesemann bulbs in stock. The Guy I talked to was going to check into ordering them and asked me to call back in a couple hours. I wound up not calling back because I found 6500k bulbs for $8 at another hydroponic shop. I figure for that price it was worth trying them out. I also went to DNA and got a Colormax bulb.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TetraGuy72 said:


> I called and they didn't have the Giesemann bulbs in stock. The Guy I talked to was going to check into ordering them and asked me to call back in a couple hours. I wound up not calling back because I found 6500k bulbs for $8 at another hydroponic shop. I figure for that price it was worth trying them out. I also went to DNA and got a Colormax bulb.


cool, I plan on doing 2 t5 ho to a work horse 5 ballast, and then 2 t5 ho to another work horse 5.
with a giesmann and a colormax as the mai bulbs and then to other giesemann for a mid day blast.


----------



## abufisher (Jun 17, 2011)

pet-o-rama in mansfield carries midday... just saying. $21


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

abufisher said:


> pet-o-rama in mansfield carries midday... just saying. $21


Cool, Thanks for the heads up. gisemann middays 6,000k not bad.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I found Mid Cities Aquariums off 121 & Glade in Collyville/Euless has them. The prices is $10 higher compared to what Jim posted. The have Midays, 10K, Antinic and Super Antinic in stock. Then again, it's better to cry once.


----------

